# Serum Walkthrough



## Hawks Music (Feb 5, 2021)

I recently made a walkthrough for the basics of how to use serum and do some basic sound design in it. If anyone would like to take the time to review it and leave some feedback, or want to learn the basics of serum, check it out


----------

